# The end game of winter



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes its sad but tru looks like after March 10, winter could be over here in the northeast:crying: But before that happens we could hav another coastal storm next weekend , please take that with a grain of saltThumbs Up


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Keep our prayers open but that will change


----------



## truckitup (Aug 21, 2011)

It is all over... Putting spare plow away today.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I wouldn't put your stuff away yet


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Accuweather, shows weather for Suffolk county LI till 3/19/2013. No snow. All day time temps 40's 50's except one day of 39.

I could use one more event. Though I glad I did well on 2/9.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

32vld;1606393 said:


> Accuweather, shows weather for Suffolk county LI till 3/19/2013. No snow. All day time temps 40's 50's except one day of 39.
> 
> I could use one more event. Though I glad I did well on 2/9.


I don't have any confidence is the forecast 3 days from now. You actually look that far in advance.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Well I have found NOAA 7 day, Weather.com 10 day forecasts to be pretty good.

Good enough for me to give Accuweather 30 day a try.

To me it is not important that if they forecast that is will rain/snow 18 days out but it happens 2 days early or 2 days late. Seeing the 30 day temp forecasts will let me know that is we get percipitation whether it will be rain or snow.

So as it looks now whenever they are talking percipitation it will be to warm for snow.

If they are wrong i will be making more money. Though I do not count on making any money any winter. Snow is considered found money. A bonus. I do not count on snow money to pay my bills.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Snowing right now, looks like it's starting to accumulate.


----------

